# Need advice on Snow Clearing Pricing



## Andrew11 (Nov 5, 2021)

Greetings everyone. 

I live in NJ and am a small/new business owner. I do landscaping through the warm months and hope for snow in the winter here in the cold ones!
This is my second season snow plowing running a legit business (I’m 22). I was given some commercial snow plowing accounts locally to where I live when I purchased my current plow truck. ( LUCKED OUT) 

I got 6 commercial accounts ranging from 175-475$.

So my situation is that I was offered some more commercial accounts for the winter and I’m trying come up with comparable costs for they are worth charging for.

I’m attaching my current largest lot that I clear at 475$ For reference(First picture) . Includes pushing the lot and clearing walkways and salting walkways. No salt on driveways. 
Also note my price is for a per storm clearing. Meaning I am clearing sometimes 2-3 times. Over 9” price increases.

I have an F350 with an 8 ft western unimount. Just me in the one truck and I have had one guy on the blower and shovel but thinking about 2 guys. 

The Second and third photo display the lots I’m currently trying to bid a price on.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Well they look double the size, at least. So if you’re doing it the same way, where you visit multiple times per event, try doubling your price. How many accounts can you add being 1 truck and still service these properly with having to visit multiple times??


----------



## Andrew11 (Nov 5, 2021)

WIPensFan said:


> Well they look double the size, at least. So if you're doing it the same way, where you visit multiple times per event, try doubling your price. How many accounts can you add being 1 truck and still service these properly with having to visit multiple times??


Thanks for your response. I was thinking at least double too. I'm able to clear the 5-6 lots I currently have in about 2 hours. They are all within a 1 mile radius. Do the prices seems realistic if I doubled my price?

Ideally if it snows over night I make sure they are cleared very early, I would leave around 3-4 and have them done around by 5-6AM. Then if snow continues throughout the day I would just make my rounds.

I think I could handle taking on probably at least another 3-4 lots. Getting everyone done before 8-9am. The most time consuming part I foresee will be getting all the walkways cleared.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Andrew11 said:


> Thanks for your response. I was thinking at least double too. I'm able to clear the 5-6 lots I currently have in about 2 hours. They are all within a 1 mile radius. Do the prices seems realistic if I doubled my price?
> 
> Ideally if it snows over night I make sure they are cleared very early, I would leave around 3-4 and have them done around by 5-6AM. Then if snow continues throughout the day I would just make my rounds.
> 
> I think I could handle taking on probably at least another 3-4 lots. Getting everyone done before 8-9am. The most time consuming part I foresee will be getting all the walkways cleared.


Ok, sounds like you know how long it takes and whether or not it maxes you out. My only advice to all single vehicle operations is you have some type of backup plan if your only plow vehicle goes down. So try to figure that out before taking on too much more. Pricing only you can know. If you think doubling your price works for you, then do it that way. Just never sell yourself short. Plowing all season, to make no money after all your costs are figured in, is pointless and defeating. You gotta come out ahead enough to make it worthwhile. Good luck.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Andrew11 said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> I live in NJ and am a small/new business owner. I do landscaping through the warm months and hope for snow in the winter here in the cold ones!
> This is my second season snow plowing running a legit business (I'm 22). I was given some commercial snow plowing accounts locally to where I live when I purchased my current plow truck. ( LUCKED OUT)
> ...


Definitely sounds like you have a good foundation to build off of. 2 hrs of plowing is a short route around here. You definitely have room to expand. I cant help with pricing as I'm not in your area. I cant tell you how many people I've talked into showing me the previous guys contract and pricing, just by asking, when I was younger in the business.


----------



## Andrew11 (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I hit it out as double so we will see if I get the accounts. I agree I have lots of room to expand and look forward to it. 
. I appreciate this site.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

Andrew11 said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> I live in NJ and am a small/new business owner. I do landscaping through the warm months and hope for snow in the winter here in the cold ones!
> This is my second season snow plowing running a legit business (I'm 22). I was given some commercial snow plowing accounts locally to where I live when I purchased my current plow truck. ( LUCKED OUT)
> ...


No offense implied but I know most people including myself learn hard lessons first couple years. Going commercial is good, for some.
In beginning that's tying you to a lot of work with stricter requirements.
Not saying don't. Just see a lot of guys go commercial to early here in NY downstate


----------



## Kman2298 (Dec 24, 2015)

Definitely purchase salt ahead of time, You dont want to run out during a storm. Also as others mentioned you should try to have backup equipment . **** always breaks!!! Customers usually dont care they just want the work done. My advice get a backup truck and leave it on a site .


Also your just salting walkways?


----------

